# Subtank nano



## Juntau (9/4/15)

Hey guys, so a buddy of mine managed to break his subtank nano glass tank as well as the spare! Any1 know where I can get him another 1?


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Hi @Juntau 
I have moved this thread for you into the "Who has stock" forum so the retailers can respond if they choose to.
You had previously posted it in the Classifieds Review thread. 
Hope you get sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

